# Opera by Mendelssohn



## Hobbit (Dec 2, 2017)

I have just finished listening to "Die Hochzeit Des Camacho", an opera I recently discovered by Felix Mendelssohn. After recently reading the biography by Wildred Blunt 'On Wings Of Song', I was surprised to find this. Has anyone else been surprised by finding people have written operas when they 'haven't'.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What do you mean by "written operas when they 'haven't'"?

BTW, we have a small thread on Mendelssohn Operas you may want to visit.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> What do you mean by "written operas when they 'haven't'"?
> 
> BTW, we have a small thread on Mendelssohn Operas you may want to visit.


I do think OP means, like did composer x ( lets say Hummel) wroth an opera we not aware off.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I do think OP means, like did composer x ( lets say Hummel) wroth an opera we not aware off.


Well I wish someday (soon) they discover an opera written by Mahler.


----------

